# Gateway's iMac look-alike!



## rhale1 (Aug 8, 2002)

Gateway is planing an iMac copy:


> _From Chicago Tribune Online_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send in the lawyers!


----------



## TheBattman (Aug 8, 2002)

Anyone seen a picture, or have one to post?


----------



## rhale1 (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't think any pictures are publicly available.


----------



## deagle five o (Aug 9, 2002)

gateway has been copying iMacs since the first one. I think they called it an "Astro", it bombed cause it sucked. I guess they expected to fool the consumer but when you have to sell something by saying that it "looks like something else", it probably wont do much flying.


----------



## Gatorzx2 (Aug 9, 2002)

I can't imagine this looking anywhere near as good as the sexy iMac. But it will be funny to see what they come up with.


----------



## Koelling (Aug 9, 2002)

The description sounds a lot like the pictures we saw a couple weeks ago and that didn't look anything like the new iMac. it looked more like an old iMac with lcd screen ore one of those outlandish fake prototypes that went around before it was announced. If it is like that, then it will fail for the same reasons that apple decided not to tack the computer on the back of the screen.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deagle five o _
> *gateway has been copying iMacs since the first one. I think they called it an "Astro", it bombed cause it sucked.*


We bought one of those for my grandma (she knew little about computers since she only had used one at work) and believe me, it did suck...


----------



## karavite (Aug 22, 2002)

Could it be any uglier than a Compaq - square oz with added flares and fins... Yikes, it is hard to believe the people who designed these things actualy went to school as designers.


----------



## ecnanez (Aug 26, 2002)

Take a look at this review. If I am not mistaken, the Gateway high profile system does not even include a DVD burner. 

http://www.etestinglabs.com/main/reports/gateway.asp

My take on this (which I already send to the site)

I guess this will not be the first e-mail of this kind, given the loyalty of Mac users, but with regard to you "comparison" test between a Gateway and an iMac, I have the following remarks.

1. The systems provide different capabilities, for example the Gateway top of the line does not offer DVD write up. Therefore, issues arise when are comparing ``apples'' and oranges.
2. Who decided that raw speed is the measurement by which a computer system should be evaluated? For games perhaps this is a reasonable aspect. For most other task I can think of thousands of other performance indices that are of superior value to an end user. For example integration, reliability, and, of course, ease of use. The day reviewers like you decide to take what users are actually looking for, we will have serious reviews. Only a segment of the population buys cars in the basis of raw speed (or anything else for that matter).
3. An evaluation of a system that will be used by humans, cannot and should not be evaluated without consideration of the part the human plays on it. What is the time to start a program, taking the user into consideration? The answer depends on issues like good systems design, ergonomics, etc. By the time a typical windows user finds anything, the mac user is done, slower machine and all. What is the time to produce a video? (which you can't in a Gateway, anyway) Read the reviews about ease of use of the iMovie, and you will find out who will finish first, and most reliably.

It is time to stop this all for speed vision of a computer. The truth is most of us have more speed that we can handle with our everyday tasks. It is important for the future of the industry to start including other values in the design, test, and reviewing of computer systems. The fact that Gateway had to improve its design for their system is just a proof that as an industry and organization matures, the issues of economy, and technology, have to be complemented with those of esthetics and  ethics. (Don't take my word for it, this last though belongs to Russell Ackoff).

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Aug 26, 2002)

I find it hilarious that Gateway feels the need to go after the iMac audience with this silver turd. Will they succeed in luring iMac prospects to the Profile? Probably, but let's see how well Gateway can hold their customers. Apple's brand loyalty is the highest in the biz. I suspect that even among PC makers, Gateways is pretty low, or else they'd be targeting existing PC users with the Profile, and not iMac buyers....


----------



## FrgMstr (Aug 26, 2002)

I think it is quite nice, and pretty powerfull too considering the price.

Spec
 Intel® Pentium® 4
    processor 2.4GHz
  256MB DDR SDRAM
  40GB Hard Drive
  17" Flat Panel Display
  16X/10X/24X CDRW

for $1499

pretty good value if you ask me, those are also the P4's with the 533mhz FSB and they do make good use of DDR too    sorry could'nt resist.


----------



## callieX (Aug 26, 2002)

Go to macminute.com they have all the info on the new Gateway there along with the independant comparison.  It's curious the tests were done on a iMacs not running Jaguar.  The speed differences were quite dramatic.  With the Gateway's appearing almost twice as fast as the iMac.  It would be interesting to run the tests again with Jaguar.  The gateway high priced model did not include a cd burner.  

calliex


----------



## AJaX (Aug 26, 2002)

That thing is such a pile...Just look at the design, I love how they try to make the iMac look worse in this picture: http://www.gateway.com/products/desktops/prf4/sweepstakes/allmedia.shtml .. I mean come on gateway, couldn't you do a better job?? Look how HUGE the back is!! haha...And look, it even runs XP!! wow...what a joke...I don't think Apple has anything to worry about, if someone sat these machines next to each other, I don't know who in their right mind would choose the gateway...especially after powering them on and using them. Mac OS X Jaguar is the greatest. I've been loyal to mac since I got my first one, the 6115c  and i'd rather have that this this pile! I'd probably be more productive using photoshop 3.0! And the funniest part about this gateway machine is that there is still a floppy drive sitting right up front haha...a wopping 1.44MB!! get out of the 90's gateway! Alright, back to burning my 4.7GB DVDs on my iMac and playing QIII arena just fine


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 26, 2002)

Why are they targeting Apple in their new ads? What sense does it make to target less than 5% of the market? Are they hurting that bad? Their target should be Dell and HP/Compaq. That is their REAL competition. New users that are looking for a Mac wouldn't go to a PC, and vice versa. Especially in the consumer market, which both machines target market is.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 26, 2002)

these are just going to get more people to buy iMacs, you know? they show the iMac in all of the ads, and it is SOOOO much cooler even though they try to make it look worse.


----------



## vanguard (Aug 26, 2002)

For form factor, I like the iMac better.  That's not surprising since Apple really excels at that.

For price performance, it seems like the Gateway machine has an advantage here.  Even if it had a "superdrive" it would still be cheaper and faster.  However, you can't get a superdrive so the point is moot.  The Gateway's screen pivots but it doesn't move.  That's a bummer.

Anyway, I like the iMac.  I'd probably get that instead because I like OSX.

Vanguard


----------



## Dime5150 (Aug 26, 2002)

The biggest mistake that gateway could make. Put a new beautiful imac next to there piece of junk. Why would they do that? That totally killed there own chances and I think it will actually help apple then hurt them. The target audience isn't going to really care that the gateway is "faster" then the iMac so they claim so they claim.. this group is going to look at the mac and be interested. then go and check one out and see mac OS X and buy one. Good move gateway.. good move.. now why don't you bring back your cows and put cow patterns all over your computers.


----------



## dixonbm (Aug 26, 2002)

Here is the picture everyone is asking about.  I think it looks crappy.  The picture is from the Wall Street Journal where there was an article about it as well.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Aug 27, 2002)

Here's Another (Damn, tha Dude beat Me  ) LOL! 






Pretty Horrid i'd say, Man, that can only compliment the iMac... oh Man!!  

NeYo


----------



## anrkngl (Aug 27, 2002)

Wow, they picked up a design that Ives and Jobs specifically rejected for its clumsy look..

Yeah, I'll buy one of those


----------



## AJaX (Aug 27, 2002)

{{ Still laughing about the floppy drive }}


----------



## iMacLover (Aug 27, 2002)

This computer is all fine and dandy but can the computer run OS X, no.  Sure it looks great but it still runs the crappy Windows XP OS that only causes problems.  Also this computer does not support firewire either.  Screw USB 2.0, from what I heard USB 2.0 isn't even supported in XP but I could be mistaken.  Until Microsoft can develop an OS that even comes close to OS X then there's no reason to buy a PC at all.  If an exact CLONE of the iMac was created and it ran Windows I would not buy it, would anyone else?  Everyone says I bought this computer because of looks, but they are wrong, I bought it because of the power of OS X.


----------



## FrgMstr (Aug 27, 2002)

Why are you bad mouthing windows mate, MS already has surpassed OSX so i dont know what you are on about. It is FASTER more STABLE has more SUPPORT and SUPPORTS more Hardware then OSX.

What more do you want iMaclover? 

I hear everyone say "The power of OSX" what bull, what usefull thing does OSX have over Windows that makes it so compelling. I also here the story about people saying you get twice as much work done on a Mac then a PC again this is bull. Put two people on a PC and a Mac using PS7 if you are doing any heavy duty work the PC's emensepower will make the working enviroment much more pleasurable with far far less waiting then on the Mac. And saying the Mac is more intuitive is also bolocks give me a brake.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FrgMstr _
> *Why are you bad mouthing windows mate, MS already has surpassed OSX so i dont know what you are on about. It is FASTER more STABLE has more SUPPORT and SUPPORTS more Hardware then OSX.
> 
> What more do you want iMaclover?
> ...



...One Advantage i see over using a Mac, is when posting Such repsonses, the auto Spell Check on the Web Browser, can be a great help, when not trying to make a fool of yourself! (Excuse the Irony!)

Nonethaless, don't start flaming, we've heard it ALL Before!

Neyo


----------



## FrgMstr (Aug 27, 2002)

Neyo if youve all heard all before why say it in the first place.

Come on mate leave spelling alone, thats a bit low and pretty predictable. Thinking someone is a fool because they have bad spelling on a forum is somewhat naive though. I didnt even want to spend the time i did on the last post let alone check the grammar and spelling.


----------



## edX (Aug 27, 2002)

FrgMstr - please be careful not to attack others. they are as entitled to their opinions as you are to yours. your post has been edited (as well as Neyo's quote of it) for that reason.

read the newly posted site rules if you have any questions about this.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Aug 27, 2002)

Sure Sure, Sorry Man, i Jus Didn't like the direction was heading! Quite often posts can easily turn from Just a 'normal' discussion, into a full on flame war... which isn't Necessary, Especially when 9 time outta 10, the peeps have Obvious bias's, and WON'T be Swayed! 

Neyo


----------



## iMacLover (Aug 27, 2002)

Well at least I don't have to worry about any viruses on a Mac.  I tell you what, I have a PC and I don't like it as well.  Everytime I use it, it just seems to be a hassle.  And please don't say that Windows is more stable, you know that is not true.  All I get on my XP machine are the stupid error reports that microsoft wants me to send them so they can read them and not fix them.


----------



## FrgMstr (Aug 27, 2002)

ImacLover 

Those stupid error reports are irritating i agree, you must admit though that you obviously are the most experienced of windows users out there, i say that not as an insult but because i never have those problems with my machine because 1) i know how to set up a Win machine very well and 2) the hardware i use is very good.

Some of my mates do suffer from the same trouble as you, then i set up their machine for them and they say the computer is pleasure to use. See where im coming from.

I take it you are not using the prof version of XP?


----------



## iMacLover (Aug 27, 2002)

I am using XP pro, but no hard feelings between the two of us. you know that OS X has it's pros and XP I know has it's pro's. But i'm saying that I myself would use my Mac over My PC.


May this subject rest in peace


----------



## boi (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FrgMstr _
> *ImacLover
> 
> Those stupid error reports are irritating i agree, you must admit though that you obviously are the most experienced of windows users out there, i say that not as an insult but because i never have those problems with my machine because 1) i know how to set up a Win machine very well and 2) the hardware i use is very good.
> *



wouldn't the better computer work to its maximum right out of the box? you shouldn't have to tweak an OS to get it to work without errors. a greater percentage of consumers are not 'the most experienced of windows users out there' than those who can tweak it and get it to work right for awhile. 
as Apple advertises... 'it just works'. that's the appeal.


----------



## plastic (Aug 27, 2002)

The way apps work in Macs over PCs makes Macintoshes my fav machine. Nothing compares. But I am through spamming and flamming PCs. They will be there and they make great game machines. Because of the amount of game titles out there and engines created specifically for the OS. 

I have a PC too, for HL games and its mod.


----------



## edX (Aug 27, 2002)

> wouldn't the better computer work to its maximum right out of the box?



then there is no "better" computer. there isn't a mac made that works to its maximum right out of the box. to get the most out of your mac you need to tweek a few things. 

even mac os 9 is a wonderful os once you get everything tweeked right. very stable and fast. but learning to tweak any os takes time and effort. no doubt that some do it better than others. 

that being said, i think mac os's are probably easier to tweek than windows. unless you come from the windows world and think everything should be more complicated than it really is. and pc's are certainly much more tweekable than macs when it comes to hardware. of course that doesn't mean you won't spend a lot of time and effort getting the compatibility issues worked out.  different strokes for different folks.  my mac works for me and that's all i really care about.


----------



## kommakazi (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Excalibur _
> *Why are they targeting Apple in their new ads? What sense does it make to target less than 5% of the market? Are they hurting that bad? Their target should be Dell and HP/Compaq. That is their REAL competition. New users that are looking for a Mac wouldn't go to a PC, and vice versa. Especially in the consumer market, which both machines target market is. *



Why? Because they're scared. They aren't targetting the 5% Apple already has, but the masses in exodus from PC-dom. They don't want Apple to gain market share, so they put out this clumsily designed iMac prototype wannabe to try and keep as many of their current users as possible. It's not targeted at Apple or their customers at all, only their current ones they fear are going to go out and buy the Apple. It's a desperate attempt, and I hope it fails miserably. It looks like a hunched over dwarf to me.


----------



## plastic (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *and pc's are certainly much more tweekable than macs when it comes to hardware. of course that doesn't mean you won't spend a lot of time and effort getting the compatibility issues worked out.  *



You forgot the part that after tweaking all the hardware to work seamlessly, which is weeks after you get that spanking fast system... the Windoze OS crashes on you! And after reformatting, RE TWEAKING the hardware from the last setting and getting everything to work, Apple comes out with a faster, badder system... back to the computer supply shop!

Looking back, to build a dual/quad PC to compete with a Mac in terms of performance usually set back the user so much more money, and time, and pain... Mac still works for me.


----------



## pal6695 (Aug 28, 2002)

I don't know why, but I pictured an iMac that was painted like a cow.....

?!?

don@digits-its.com


----------



## uoba (Aug 28, 2002)

As for the 'better computer working out of the box' debate, this has less bearing on the hardware when from a reputable company.

When the average-joe user purchases their windoze machine, the chances are that they'll destroy the system in a matter of weeks/months or at the very least misuse it as so the system slows down considerably (until they become hardened Windows vet's that is).

Large computer stores (i.e. PC World in the UK) love this, it allows them to charge for their Surgery/repair/diagnostic services.

I can only talk from experience, but my sister is still using the same system that came shipping with her Bondi iMac 3 yrs ago, and you ain't met my sister!


----------



## powermac (Aug 28, 2002)

First, is the quality going to be anything close to Apple? There is a small pic of it on Cnet, it is an ugly machine, with the cow pattern on it.


----------



## cybergoober (Aug 28, 2002)

Saw the commercial last night. It starts doing flips over a line of iMacs then the CD tray opens up and a razzberry sound is made. How original


----------



## plastic (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pal6695 _
> *I don't know why, but I pictured an iMac that was painted like a cow.....
> 
> ?!?
> ...



Gee, I MUST show you a pic of my iMac after I got this "suit" from Japan. ha ha ha.... you were dreaming of my iMac! LOL...


----------



## plastic (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cybergoober _
> *Saw the commercial last night. It starts doing flips over a line of iMacs then the CD tray opens up and a razzberry sound is made. How original  *



Wwooooo.... impressive...


----------



## Sogni (Aug 28, 2002)

Anyone know where I can see this comercial (away from home - no TV)? I tried ads.com but not listed there yet...

From the picture of it on gateway.com it looks like the thing will fall over the moment you try to adjust it!  

I'm not worried... it's not like the iMac at all as far as I'm concerned...

Can you adjust the screen to any angle and even swing it around to show someone sitting on the otherside of your desk? Um - without knocking it over I mean? 

Can you have it so it looks like a floating window into the operating system and not like a bulky eye-sore that - woops it just fell over again! 

Ok I'll stop!


----------



## plastic (Aug 28, 2002)

Pee Cee Bashing Fest!


----------



## wstotler (Aug 29, 2002)

I had the thought that perhaps by Dell taking Apple head-on that it might actually *validate* Apple and the iMac for some people?

Apple is getting *free* yes *free* airtime everytime it gets compared to the Dell.

Sure, Dell is trying to put a the iMac in a negative light, but some folks will take the time to seriously compare: They're being encouraged to make a comparison, after all. And maybe they wouldn't have done so, before. So they just might. 

If Apple does have its "switch" ducks all in a row, the Dell campaign might be of benefit to them. 

Anyway, I'm personally suspicious of anyone who uses a negative ad campaign and actually pay more attention to the object of the attack--on the thought that it *must* be "real" competition or why bother to mount an assault?

It's late.


----------



## plastic (Aug 29, 2002)

In the carnivorious world of PC, they cannot stand fruits.. Apple is one of most hated fruit companies of all time...

It is not all hardware that makes the machine. The OS plays a very important part. And if any serious PC user will look closely at what they are buying, they will realise that Apple computers are cheap like dirt these days. I am serious. I tried building a PC once with top of the line (think Alienware) and in the end I paid more for a machine which almost compete with my Single 867 machine in number crunching... and guess what, it costs more than the Mac... double in fact. The SCSI HDD was almost half the price of the Mac to start with, with RDRAM and GF4 Ti4600 Video card... blah blah... 

Give me a Mac anytime... it crashes less often. MUCH MUCH less often. ha ha ha....Windoze....zzzzzzzzz


----------



## earthshine (Aug 29, 2002)

It's a plenty fine time to market at the lowest common denominator. That'd be price. With all that Apple does to support and extend its platform, it shouldn't come as much of a surprise that rock-bottom pricing is clearly never going to happen.

But, of course, you'll always find someone to be shocked, shocked (I say) that this isn't the case. Thus, Gateway has an opening to exploit, even if it involves placing a Mac and a pile of dog-poop side by side and claiming that doggy-poo is, in fact, cheaper. People will buy --it if it is packaged right. 


eshine
- modreprint 4id
I apologize in advance if I offended anyone's sensibilities.


----------



## FrgMstr (Aug 29, 2002)

You dont get it do you, when people compare the imac to the new Gateway like gateway want them to do, the imac will be lacking badly especially in PERFORMANCE and also in price. the LCD in the Gateway is also better quality then the cheap one in the imac.

Im sorry but if you judge a new machine by the fact that its screen doesnt rotate then somethings wrong.

Ive been gone for a few days i come back and see you all reveling in your own fictional fantasies again of a Mac being faster then a good Alienware setup (Yeah right) maybe if the alienware PC was 4 years older then the Mac.

i think you all need to come back to earth again.


----------



## uoba (Aug 29, 2002)

But you seem to be missing an essential point which has been made FrgMstr...

they run Windows, not OSX 

(By they way, why is the LCD on the gateway better?)


----------



## Sogni (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FrgMstr _
> *
> Ive been gone for a few days i come back and see you all reveling in your own fictional fantasies again of a Mac being faster then a good Alienware setup (Yeah right) maybe if the alienware PC was 4 years older then the Mac.
> *



But it's not an Alienware PC that the Gateway is showing off - is it? 

I'd think twice about buying a Windows PC all-in-one from anyone as I've had so much experience with bad hardware in the PC world, I'll be damned if I was to trust a Windows PC maker again.

I've had my Mac for over a year without a problem... PCs on the other hand don't last me 6 months before I have major problems with them (software or hardware) - and the last off-the-shelf PC I bought died 2 months in use (this is after another that died 1 week after I bought it).

And as I sit here I look over to the other side of the room with two HUGE boxes that need to be returned to a PC Maker's factory because of being defective... and I got a replacement monitor (to my already dead one) for my PC from the manufacturer that came DOA...  

Of course these are only my views, experience and opinions obviously... but it'd be a cold day in HELL that I'll EVER buy another off-the-shelf PC - no matter just how _fast_ they claim to be...  Especially over a Mac! 

And just so you don't think I'm being partial to Macs, I've started using PCs at 11 years old - 15 years ago, started using Windows since Windows 3.11, built my first PC in 1995... and bought my Mac after TWO PC embarased me infront of me boss April 2001 and have been a VERY satisfied and happy camper since! 

Top speed is nice - but not when the car (Windows PC) starts to fall appart getting there!

I'll be VERY intersted to see what the return/repair rate for these Gateway iMac-wannabes will look like.


----------



## plastic (Aug 29, 2002)

Sorry but as far as my usage is concerned, PC's latest offering is nothing close to my Dual 1GB in stability and performance in video editing/ motion graphics and not to mention, I have YET to hear of a PC that can be trusted to handle serious MIDI/Audio work.

In my business, stability and speed is important, and the only low end solution other than investing on million dollar systems is MAC.

I can go on and on bashing PCs, but that was a culture that was dead a long time ago. 

Yes, there are short comings on a Mac. I agree with that, but when it comes to critical work on an affordable machine, nothing comes close to a Mac... yet... I don't mean to go on repeating on the same topic, but stability means a lot to everyone, even a student. 

I have heard of students working hard on a report and everything went down the drain because the PC just happen to want to take a break and goes into a crash. Not that it does not happen to a Mac, just that the damage is rare and minimal.

OK, I think I have talked enough... I feel like a parrot.


----------



## plastic (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plastic _
> *Sorry but as far as my usage is concerned, PC's latest offering is nothing close to my Dual 1GB in stability and performance in video editing/ motion graphics and not to mention, I have YET to hear of a PC that can be trusted to handle serious MIDI/Audio work.*



The above post lacks one important detail... PRICE is another factor. To build a super fast, dedicated video editing software with motion graphics capability and can outdo a Mac, it will usually start at TWICE the price. 

My Mac just runs, with a little tweaking that takes the most (6 hours?) out of the box.

That is my experience with Macs. Everyone knows the horror stories on PCs.


----------



## FrgMstr (Aug 29, 2002)

plastic

What can your dual 1Ghz Mac do that a Dual Athlon XP2200 cant do at a better price and twice as quick, im quite curious about this point. Since when are macs quicker at video rendering etc(clue for you NEVER, why dont you try and show a benchmark that proves other wise obviously the article up on digitalvideo website slipped by you without you noticing it ). And im sorry Macs are NOT i cant stress this enough NOT more stable.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FrgMstr _
> *. And im sorry Macs are NOT i cant stress this enough NOT more stable. *



I See this is a Personal Preference, but in my OPINION, my iBook seems more Stable than my XP Desktop Machine, altho Both are left on Day by Day, my iBook is used Daily, and never seems to Slow down, but my PC, you can notice slowdown more blatently, but above all, Explorer Crashes and Stuff drive me mental! i think thats why i mainly use my PC to Serve Files and my DSL Connection... but ironically, sometimes Connected Windows Servers can Cause my Finder to Pause for a moment!  

But i said, i guess its down to personal preference!

NeYo


----------



## MDLarson (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey!  Whatever happened to that Gateway?  I think it's uggglee!  

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/archives/aug02/082702.html#S14354
Can somebody who owns an iMac try and replicate eTestingLabs' Quake 3 benchmarks?  Some people say the lab ran Quake 3 in classic mode.


----------



## plastic (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FrgMstr _
> *plastic
> 
> What can your dual 1Ghz Mac do that a Dual Athlon XP2200 cant do at a better price and twice as quick, im quite curious about this point. Since when are macs quicker at video rendering etc(clue for you NEVER, why dont you try and show a benchmark that proves other wise obviously the article up on digitalvideo website slipped by you without you noticing it ). And im sorry Macs are NOT i cant stress this enough NOT more stable. *



Enough of this comparison. It is proven that you are definitely a pro-Win person. And I have used both platforms in my course of work over the past 15 years to know better, and Apple is still my choice for professional work. My PC is mainly used for gaming, and it is quite an amazing game console. 

Like NeYo said, it is all a personal preference then. I shall rest my case and be happy with my Mac for companionship in the studio. We can go on and on about what is good and why and how come and etc.... we will not see eye to eye on this. 

So I shall rest my case. I trust my Macs to get the job done. And they do. For me, personally, PCs just don't make the mark.


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 30, 2002)

1) plastic, why are you on a mac board if all you are going to do is flame macs?

2) why did they have to animate the wanabe iMac? in our ad all the movements were things that could actually be done by the iMac, but i don't think i have seen a computer jump over another or have it's CD tray move up and down...


----------



## plastic (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JetosX _
> *1) plastic, why are you on a mac board if all you are going to do is flame macs?
> 
> 2) why did they have to animate the wanabe iMac? in our ad all the movements were things that could actually be done by the iMac, but i don't think i have seen a computer jump over another or have it's CD tray move up and down... *



Me flaming mac? :frowns: FrgMstr you mean... LOL... 

Gee, I wished I have seen the ad... Gateway did so bad in this region that they have closed down all their operations. Therefore no Gateway ads.


----------



## FrgMstr (Aug 30, 2002)

Plastic


I do see eye to eye with you on some point for sure, i only asked you the questions i did because you were so bold with your previous statements i thought i would ask you to prove them thats all.

For the record if it was my choice about buying the imac or the Gateway i would buy the imac, that is becasue i already have a powerfull PC and would also like a mac. People who dont already have a PC however will most probably go for the PC as a first option unless shopping for a second computer, of course thats just my opinion.


----------



## uoba (Aug 30, 2002)

...plus the fact that if you go into any PC vendor with both the iMac and Gateway sitting there, the rep will surely push the sale of the Gateway, because Apple Mac's are from another planet as far as they are concerned. Has always been a problem for Apple


----------



## vanguard (Aug 30, 2002)

This board is filled with people who have an apple bias.  That's not bad, after all it is macosx.com.

I try to remain neutral.  The Profile 4 will compete with the iMac.  It is faster, it's cheaper, and it also has a built in LCD screen.  A machine like this will make getting people to "switch" just a little harder.

Ok, I suspect that most people will look at the iMac and its OS and agree that it's better looking.  However, is that enough to get them to leave the platform they use at work (and school?)?

I hope that this forces Apple to either lower their price or improve their offering.  Competition is good for consumers.  I'm glad Gateway is doing this.

Vanguard


----------



## mr_mac_x (Aug 30, 2002)

Those test results are incorrect. My iMac (even in 10.1) does not take anywhere near a minute to start up. I think that that alone discredits that company's testing.

My iMac: 800MHz, 15" LCD


----------



## J5 (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey all - 
I've been thinking of posting this for a few days now, and have refrained because I didn't want to come off as a windows bashing lunatic.

But.. my story:

I own the mac in my sig. I use it all day, every day, and have for the past 5 years. Obviously, the 30gig drive didn't come installed, nor the 300mhz processor. This powerbook was a refurb from Apple, and originally ran at a meager cache-less 233. I replaced the drive a year ago, not because the original went bad, but because I wanted to run osx, and with only a 2gig drive, it was no small feat to accomplish. Would the drive have died by now? I don't know. I'd put money on the fact that it probably would have. Drives are usually the first to go. My point is that this was the cheapest mac laptop available at the time. 

Now, 5 years and 2 cheap pc's later... I'm still using it, while building a nice pile of pc's and their parts in the corner here. 2 days ago, my pc bit the dust. Yes.. these 2 pc's were much cheaper than the powerbook. Cheaper for a reason.. the hardware in them is garbage. 

I do alot of flash stuff (ok, it's all I do!) and the last pc actually ran flash much, much faster than it does on the mac. But I couldn't bring myself to trust the pc to keep my files. And now it's dead. If I had been doing all my work on the pc, I would have just lost it all. Enough said.


What I'm trying to say, is that for me, the number one selling point to go the extra few bucks for a mac, even an imac, is that I trust Apples hardware. We all know Apple wants people to "switch", and this is really the only reason the imac's have existed. It's just very hard to get that accross to new users.. spend a few hundred bucks more, and get a machine that will last at least 5 years. Buy the gateway (or other cheap pc) and you will most likely be buying a new one in about 2 years. I don't know anyone running the same pc they bought in 1998. They just don't last in comparison to the macs. But... at the price, it's affordable to buy a cheap pc every few years. If you rely on the machine for work, it makes sense to buy something that you can trust to not leave you stranded. 

J5


----------



## plastic (Aug 30, 2002)

Inspired by J5's post, I would like to say that my 6100 (which I have passed on to my music making partner) is still running Performer for MIDI production and is going strong. Only the HDD was replaced over the years and a faster CD-Rom drive was added. 

This old friend is still running strong!


----------



## J5 (Aug 30, 2002)

Hehe -
I neglected to mention the powermac 8500 sitting next to me. Still going strong.. new drives and a maxpowr g4 card. Designated to running proTools. Added a usb card as well. Heck.. for a while we even had osx running on it! 

But as far as audio multi-tracking.. that's what this machine was originally designed for. It still does a great job! The cdrom sais it was produced in 1995. Show me a pc that can do multi-track audio recording that is still running from that year or earlier and I'll send you my whole pile of broken pc parts!

Oh yeah.. the original drive is still working, or at least the original Apple 2gig drive that I received when I received the machine used. It's in an external scsi box, and used to shuffle stuff around when I need it.

J5


----------



## plastic (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J5 _
> *Hehe -
> I neglected to mention the powermac 8500 sitting next to me. Still going strong.. new drives and a maxpowr g4 card. Designated to running proTools. Added a usb card as well. Heck.. for a while we even had osx running on it!
> 
> ...



ProTools User too! Ha ha ha... finally I found another person who is stuck in Classic like me! ha ha ha... nice to know, nice to know... CARBONISE ProTools and Free OS X Plugz upgrade for us please!


----------



## J5 (Aug 30, 2002)

Good to hear as well. I don't know if we'll see a free upgrade to pro-tools, but it sure would be nice. Usually these types of users (audio studio, graphic design houses, etc) are the last to upgrade to the latest os anyway. They get stuck in production mode.. No time to learn a new os, or afford any downtime while they upgrade. 

My old boss almost had me almost dying with his shiny new tibook running os9! I'm still trying to convince him to upgrade. 


Sorta like getting a ferrari with a ford engine swapped in. 

Actually.. sorta like getting a gateway when you wanted an imac 

J5


----------



## plastic (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J5 _
> *Actually.. sorta like getting a gateway when you wanted an imac
> 
> J5 *



That was a cheap, under the belt whack... but I like...


----------



## Invicster (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm not sure how relevant this is, but has anyone noticed that the iMac system Gateway are using in comparison has around half the RAM compliment of the Gateway computer??

Shouldn't the two systems be as evenly set-up as possible if they want to even *try* to compare performance fairly?????


----------



## J5 (Aug 31, 2002)

> Shouldn't the two systems be as evenly set-up as possible if they want to even *try* to compare performance fairly?????



I guess if they wanted to fairly compare, then yes. But I don't think that is their objective. They really just want to sell computers! (startling revelation!)

But Apple has definitely used these same marketing tactics. Look at Karavite(sp?)'s post on the "real world qe performance". Everyone uses marketing tactics like this to manipulate data to look how ever they want, or to make it seem one thing is better than the other. 

J5


----------



## powermac (Aug 31, 2002)

My room mate works for the Gateway store in the Albany area. They are crap, plain and simply. Gateways are low level computers, they are made cheap to sell cheap. Customer repairs and warranty work are the only way the place stays opens. The new all-in-one is a machine made to quiclkly market something against the iMac. Any computer company that would use a cow for a marketing strategy can't be that smart. Sorry the Gateways LCD is not better. Many of you lose the point. Be able to move the monitor is not just cool, it makes sense. Not just up and down. If you going to make a design, do it right, and not half-ass. 

Stop the arguement. Simply, you like Windows and associated machines, go for it.  When I take a keyboard into my hands and can bend it, that is cheap quality. When customers return Gateways for constant repairs, that is cheap quality. Who in hell would want a black and white cow design on a computer?


----------



## plastic (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by powermac _
> *Who in hell would want a black and white cow design on a computer? *



[in my usual little voice] - Many little boys and girls in Tokyo are weeping right now because they have bought the "cow puppet suit" for their iMac! Ha ha ha... 

I think I better stop clowning around. Seriously, I am hammering this reply from a PC, and I still prefer to use a Mac. NOTE: PREFER. But I brought all my Macs to work. PCs are great game consoles! Ha ha ha...


----------

